# N vs S Dominance - Image Test



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi all, I'm testing a N vs S question that I plan on using in my scenario test. This particular question is based on initial impressions to a single image. My theory is that an N dominant type will initially "see" different things than an "S" dominant type. I am pretty clear on how an Ni/Se would most likely respond over an Se/Ni... however I am very curious as on how an Ne/Si type and an Si/Ne type would respond. I'm hoping this image isn't biased towards Ni/Se and Se/Ni. Any response and/or feedback on this question / scenario would be much appreciated
, thanks!

*SCENARIO 7

**Look at the image below and pay close attention to the very first things that jump out to you, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?









*​*- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.

- Why do you think you focused on those things?

- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?*


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

*INFP (Ne/Si)*

View attachment 293898


*- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.*
Firstly i saw the wavy looking underbelly of the jut of the cliff just beyond the trees. I'ts very noticeable how smooth the rock looks and how i gets more dark as it gets further underneath it.

Also i noticed the green trees and how the sun shines on them. I kind of feel bad for the trees as they're stuck there alone, or at least it strikes me as a lonely looking place for nature, they look out of place somewhat.

I noticed the water a little bit too

I didn't notice the dead trees at all

*- Why do you think you focused on those things?*
Not sure, i feel like I looked under the jut of the rock into the shadows because I thought there might be something interesting there. Or more likely, I was scanning for the bits in the photo that gave the most appeal to me and the wavy rock looked nice.

*- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?*
4 tbh, kind of looks very dull as an image in general, I don't like how the trees look out of place, It doesn't do anything for me really. The water looks weird too. I just didnt get any feeling from it, and when i look at art and pictures I like I would normally get a good feeling about it idk..


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

First thing I noticed was the light shining on the cliffs and the striking contrast of light and shadows, then the water and the trees, then the details.

As for why; The light and shadows is quite striking, so then I was searching for a sense of scale and perspective, because it's an unusual scene and I wanted to make it real to me, so I was thinking about where I would be standing and trying to get a sense of what it would be like to stand there. I looked at the trees to get a feel for the height of the cliffs. I imagine that behind this point of view must be a huge cave, or something with very high walls, in order to be that dark but to have that much light contrast in front. So something of a very grand scale that would probably be more impressive if you looked upwards from that point.

I've got no point of reference to rate it out of 10, but I quite like the picture. If it was zoomed out a bit so you got a bit of context it might be better. If it was real and I was taking a picture, I would have probably wanted to angle the camera upwards a bit, or take it in portrait.


----------



## kaylamint (Sep 18, 2014)

- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.

At first I see the general theme of the picture, which was a mountain and the first things that pop into my head was literally "Woah big."
Then I noticed the water, and how it looked like the mountain was cracked open and the water was spilling from it. I also admired the waves and texture of the water. Then I noticed the green trees in contrast to the rest of the color scheme in the picture

- Why do you think you focused on those things?
No idea, well I am a big picture person so thats why I instantly noticed the general idea of the picture aka huge mountain. 
but as for the others I couldn't tell you. Although I am attracted to the chaotic rhythm of water. I loooove waves





- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?


ehh not my favorite piece of scenery so a 4. 

Not sure if I'm N dom or S dom, pretty sure Im Sdom with some strong n traits (two Ndom parents)


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Awesome @pearslug and @ALongTime ... if I may also ask, how certain are you of your types?

You both responded as what I would expect from either aux Ne with tert Si or vise versa. N vs S focus is ambiguous and I felt a flavor of both describing what you actually saw and responded to as well as a sort of Ne driven imaginative physical Si immersion into the image. Also @pearslug your lack of interest in the image as well as @ALongTime's desire to put himself in it speaks to Ne/Si for me as well.

As a side note I am primary Ni with inferior Se... I have a very Ni driven desire to explore the possibilities of my world and environment so the very first thing that hit me when I saw this image was an overwhelming desire to see around the corner as well as imagining what might be there.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks @kaylamint!

I'm getting very very clear S here. You described what you saw and noticed about the scene ex: "Woah, big!" Being a big picture person seems a lot like primary Se to me. Also no mention of possibilities or what you imagined also reinforces primary Se and inferior Ni.

Side note: I may take out the appealing rating just because that seems really based on personal preference and therefore irrelevant to what I'm trying to determine. Sounds like it is in no way indicative of Ne/Si or Ni/Se.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Tranquility. Beauty. Serenity. I want to be there. I want to explore.

It just struck me as a very beautiful and interesting place. It made me want to experience it for myself.

9/10. That photo appealed to me a lot.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm definatley INFP. You can safely assume there's no Ni or Se in my responses.

Interesting observations also.

I feel like if it was an image that I really felt, the N/S bias would be more exposed.

However would you say wandering what is in the darkness under the cliff sounds Ni? Similar to you looking around the corner?


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

*SCENARIO 7

**Look at the image below and pay close attention to the very first things that jump out to you, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

View attachment 293898


*​*- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.*

The light coming from above, after that the group of trees catch my eye.


*- Why do you think you focused on those things?*

I'm guessing the fotograph is taken in this way to steer the viewer towards the trees. Fotography is all about focus points.


*- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?*

I'd say 8, because I like pictures that use light to their advantage. The glowing rocks give a warm feeling and the whole picture is comfortable to look at. It's a place I wouldn't mind being.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

pearslug said:


> I'm definatley INFP. You can safely assume there's no Ni or Se in my responses.
> 
> Interesting observations also.
> 
> ...


I would say that is indicative of N in general and not necessarily specific to Ni


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Tranquility. Beauty. Serenity. I want to be there. I want to explore.
> 
> It just struck me as a very beautiful and interesting place. It made me want to experience it for myself.
> 
> 9/10. That photo appealed to me a lot.


You clearly described feelings, concepts, and ideas about the image instead of what was actually in the image... very N of you. Wanting to be there and insert yourself into the image seems indicative of Ne/Si combo too however I'm not sure if that is a good gauge... because I am very Ni/Se and also would love to be there too lol. I'm curious as to how your primary Ne inferior Si drives that desire and how close it is to my own primary Ni inferior Se motivations.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> *SCENARIO 7
> 
> **Look at the image below and pay close attention to the very first things that jump out to you, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?
> 
> ...


I would initially be tempted to say S over N for you... but perhaps my wording is skewing peoples perception and focus away from N. Do you think there might be a better way to word things so it is not biased towards objective impressions vs abstract N centered ones?

Your response to the second question was a little indicative of N however... extrapolating possible intent of the photographer as to the reason why you were drawn to those things.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Jinsei said:


> I would initially be tempted to say S over N for you... but perhaps my wording is skewing peoples perception and focus away from N. Do you think there might be a better way to word things so it is not biased towards objective impressions vs abstract N centered ones?


Your wording is not really to blame. It's moreso the case that I have trouble typing out the exact feeling I'm having when looking at it. I used warm and comfortable since that is kind of how it feels, but further than that I can't really explain it.

I have the same problem with songs, sometimes I just know a song feels good, but I can't really tell why.

EDIT: But I do think the divide between S and N would be clearer if you used artwork that was open to interpretation.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 15, 2013)

Response:

* *




- The bright entrance to the cave (kind of in the middle of the photo), the lush green of the trees and the pretty patch of green it sits on in contrast to the rock surrounding it, and the trees sitting behind with bare branches.

- I remember learning in photography class that the eye tends to focus first on the brightest area of the  photo, as well as the center of the image. In this case the objects I described were both the brightest and in the center of the photo. The green also stands out heavily against the shades of brown throughout the picture.

- 7.5, because I could imagine myself lying in the small patch of grass with the sun streaming in through the entrance while the water gurgled close by and the thought made me feel very happy. It seems like a very unusual place but somewhere I'd love to visit for myself.


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

Jinsei said:


> Awesome @pearslug and @ALongTime ... if I may also ask, how certain are you of your types?


No one can be 100% sure but I've read a lot about typology to be as sure as I can be, I don't have any current doubts.

I'd be interested to know what your theory is about how different types would respond, but maybe you don't want to reveal everything until you get some more answers.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Twitch said:


> Response:
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


Initially I would lean towards S over N in your response however how you described imagining yourself in the photo speaks strongly towards N... uncertain if that signifies Ne or Ni however but I am leaning towards Ne driven Si and an aux / tert combo because of how you described both objective things as well as possibilities. Based on what you talked about in the other thread this would indicate INFP - Fi / Ne / Si / Te


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello there, you smear fellow,


I found the idea interesting, I have taken it into consideration before, glad someone found the courage into themselves to expose it. @Jinsei

The first thing I thought about was the "turtle neck" of a vase, I realized that the serenity requires exploration in terms of mind perspectives, it is not about the energy but the whole idea of the image runs "absorption" to me, as in this could be the neuronal connections, the transcendental side of the human mind which is quite simple and then I realize languages are so inferior in terms of expression as when I say "human", I mean spirit and soul. I see them all lurking around in the image.

To me it means exploration, what goes over the neck of the vase, is a set of possibilities and universes tied underneath, this is only the floor of the boat.


----------



## PZelda (Dec 15, 2014)

Jinsei said:


> Hi all, I'm testing a N vs S question that I plan on using in my scenario test. This particular question is based on initial impressions to a single image. My theory is that an N dominant type will initially "see" different things than an "S" dominant type. I am pretty clear on how an Ni/Se would most likely respond over an Se/Ni... however I am very curious as on how an Ne/Si type and an Si/Ne type would respond. I'm hoping this image isn't biased towards Ni/Se and Se/Ni. Any response and/or feedback on this question / scenario would be much appreciated
> , thanks!
> 
> *SCENARIO 7
> ...


Clicked on a random PerC link and ended up on this post.

It felt like the lake didn't fit with the rocks. I imagined that the greenery went on instead, the trees stretched and grew. There is so much more beyond it to explore, I want to slide open the picture and see behind.

6/10 because I like lakes and trees.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

ALongTime said:


> No one can be 100% sure but I've read a lot about typology to be as sure as I can be, I don't have any current doubts.
> 
> I'd be interested to know what your theory is about how different types would respond, but maybe you don't want to reveal everything until you get some more answers.


I am mainly just trying to use this to gauge N over S vise versa and or ambiguity that signifies an aux / tert combo of the two. I have a pretty clear idea how a strong Ni user vs a strong Se one would respond. Se would be very objective and probably list things like colors, light, etc... physical objective things that capture their focus. As primary Ni user I can say that I have a very powerful desire to see what is around the corner. I would expect N in general to be more focused on imagining the possibilities. An Ne / Si combo might try to somehow insert themselves into the image... maybe even imagine physical sensations like the cool air of the canyon... what it feels like to lie in the grass and sun etc. This could be true of primary Ne and inferior Si or even of an aux / tert combo of the two if they were close in strength.

The main point of this is to determine whether they favor N, S, or if it is ambiguous. This is the last scenario / question in my scenario test which an updated version of can be found here:

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...scenario-based-type-questionnaire-test-8.html

It is designed to have a very structured and targeted approach to determining type. Determining S vs N is the last little piece of info needed to figure it out based on how the questions in that test work together to narrow the options down.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

NobleRaven said:


> Hello there, you smear fellow,
> 
> 
> I found the idea interesting, I have taken it into consideration before, glad someone found the courage into themselves to expose it. @Jinsei
> ...


Wow thanks for this... This feels like a very Ne driven interpretation. Lots of extrapolation as to possibilities. Great feedback and offers me an interesting look into Ne. Thanks for the compliment too!


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

PZelda said:


> Clicked on a random PerC link and ended up on this post.
> 
> It felt like the lake didn't fit with the rocks. I imagined that the greenery went on instead, the trees stretched and grew. There is so much more beyond it to explore, I want to slide open the picture and see behind.
> 
> 6/10 because I like lakes and trees.


Definitely getting N driven imagination to the possibilities here as well as a bit of a T flavor to your analysis. This speaks very much Ni driven Se to me as I am INFJ and also primary Ni inferior Se. I have a very strong desire to explore as well as rip the page and see what is around the bend as you say lol. I don't necessarily imagine myself in the setting however. I imagine Ne/Si combo would have much more of that sort of flavor to the imaginative possibility of it.


----------



## Son of Mercury (Aug 12, 2014)

ALongTime said:


> *First thing I noticed was the light shining on the cliffs and the striking contrast of light and shadows, then the water and the trees, then the details.*
> 
> As for why*; The light and shadows is quite striking, so then I was searching for a sense of scale and perspective, because it's an unusual scene and I wanted to make it real to me, so I was thinking about where I would be standing and trying to get a sense of what it would be like to stand there.* I looked at the trees to get a feel for the height of the cliffs. I imagine that behind this point of view must be a huge cave, or something with very high walls, in order to be that dark but to have that much light contrast in front. So something of a very grand scale that would probably be more impressive if you looked upwards from that point.
> 
> I've got no point of reference to rate it out of 10, but I quite like the picture. If it was zoomed out a bit so you got a bit of context it might be better. If it was real and I was taking a picture, I would have probably wanted to angle the camera upwards a bit, or take it in portrait.



The bold text were my first impression. I also thought to myself how that picture looks as if it could be in a fantasy adventure movie (something like Pirates of the Caribbean). Also, there is the letter E in the cliff, can you find it?


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Ah, may my attention rest in true pieces. I haven't answered your other questions, I assume they are just as important your study but not as important as the firat question. 

Why do you think you focused on those things?

It slowly ticked in between, like frameworks, it was all connected with my mind. Also my mind always sees glued up issues all the time, you can not blame the picture.

On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?

A slight 8, I loved how the flow of the picture was headed towards the exit of the picture, leaving hope around it. That is what I want to be as well.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Jinsei said:


> *SCENARIO 7
> 
> **Look at the image below and pay close attention to the very first things that jump out to you, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?
> 
> ...


This picture makes me think of hope. The landscape is dry, but there's this little forest growing. This picture is telling me : Don't give up, even if you think that you are inadequate in this world ; because you're green, pure, and full of life. Even the worst situation can be reversed.

I was focused on the differences of tones, between the top, middle and bottom of the picture. The top is warm, the middle medium, and the bottom is cold and dark. Different faces of the same world. Our earth is like that : there is good and bad.

And I will give 6/10 to this picture. The picture was pretty interesting to analyze, but I find that it lack of intensity.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

The very first thing that jumps out at me oddly enough is the water. Then the contrast of the light and shadow formations. Why did the water jump out at me. It's the one thing that appears to have some movement in it. Sign of life ? I guess that's why. 

I would give it a seven for the beauty of it's something to admire but it a little overwhelming.


----------



## B. Toast (Nov 17, 2013)

View attachment 293898


*Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.*

The vantage point is the bottom of a canyon, possibly on a rock in the middle of the river the runs through where it was carved. The rocks are steep and sharp, eroded quickly, showing layers upon layers of strata. There are trees in the distance, 

EDIT: Sorry, it cut off...

There are trees in the distance and they are strangely lit. I want to go to them. I want to walk among them. If nothing else in that canyon, I want to go to those trees. I feel as though if I can just reach out and touch them, and feel their sun-bathed warmth, then perhaps I can escape the darkness of where I am in the vantage point.

There.


*Why do you think you focused on those things?*

My immediate thought is, "Okay, I'm on a rock in the middle of the river here. How do I get over to those trees?"


*On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?*

Probably an 8. I think it would be pretty cool to visit, but nature doesn't appeal very much to me unless there's a frisbee golf course present.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Abraham Law said:


> The bold text were my first impression. I also thought to myself how that picture looks as if it could be in a fantasy adventure movie (something like Pirates of the Caribbean). Also, there is the letter E in the cliff, can you find it?


Speaks Ne driven Si to me... possibly an aux tert combo. Focus on both objective reality and possibilities as well as abstract patterns. I would definitely say N over S though.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

westlose said:


> This picture makes me think of hope. The landscape is dry, but there's this little forest growing. This picture is telling me : Don't give up, even if you think that you are inadequate in this world ; because you're green, pure, and full of life. Even the worst situation can be reversed.
> 
> I was focused on the differences of tones, between the top, middle and bottom of the picture. The top is warm, the middle medium, and the bottom is cold and dark. Different faces of the same world. Our earth is like that : there is good and bad.
> 
> And I will give 6/10 to this picture. The picture was pretty interesting to analyze, but I find that it lack of intensity.


Very clear N over S focus on concepts, ideas, and possibilities... unable to discern whether its an Ne/Si flavor or Ni/Se. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

penny lane said:


> The very first thing that jumps out at me oddly enough is the water. Then the contrast of the light and shadow formations. Why did the water jump out at me. It's the one thing that appears to have some movement in it. Sign of life ? I guess that's why.
> 
> I would give it a seven for the beauty of it's something to admire but it a little overwhelming.


Hrm... sensing a bit more of an S focus over N but it could be an aux tert pairing as I get maybe a little N from the supposition of their being signs of life. Possibly more of an Si / Ne combo than an Se / Ni due to the feeling of being overwhelmed.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

You have created a problem for yourself here though. By saying what indicates a certain type, people will start manipulating their answers to match said type. The explanation should perhaps be done as a private message instead, so people will not start giving biased answers.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

B. Toast said:


> View attachment 293898
> 
> 
> *Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.*
> ...


While you were describing objective observations I got a little bit of N driven suppositions to the meaning and/or concepts behind things. ie: The rocks are steep and sharp meaning they eroded quickly

Your immediate thought solidified N over S for me although it feels a bit ambiguous like an Aux / Tert combo... and it has a bit of an Ne / Si flavor to it with you actually inserting and imagining yourself in the scene.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> You have created a problem for yourself here though. By saying what indicates a certain type, people will start manipulating their answers to match said type. The explanation should perhaps be done as a private message instead, so people will not start giving biased answers.


True and very good point, however if people don't want to be honest with themselves and want to paint them-self as something they wish they were rather than what they actually are... that is on them. Not really worried too much about those people.


----------



## daniluni (Oct 30, 2014)

- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.

its a big canyon! and it looks like a dog... it doesnt let me sea the sea. 

- Why do you think you focused on those things?
because its a freaking big canyon . dat rock thingie occuppies almost all the space in the picture. there's no air.

- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?

4/10. is a nice picture..but it seems overcrowded even if there are few elements, the biggeness of the canyon thingie doesnt let me enjoy the picture . 


Dont worry you are doing fine!


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Jinsei said:


> Hrm... sensing a bit more of an S focus over N but it could be an aux tert pairing as I get maybe a little N from the supposition of their being signs of life. Possibly more of an Si / Ne combo than an Se / Ni due to the feeling of being overwhelmed.


That water also softened the scene for me. It's a beautiful scene but without the water it would have had a lonely feel to it.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

daniluni said:


> - Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.
> 
> its a big canyon! and it looks like a dog... it doesnt let me sea the sea.
> 
> ...


Lol S with a slight N influence... probably an aux tert combo. Thanks for the input!


----------



## guardian.bunny (Feb 8, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> *SCENARIO 7
> 
> **Look at the image below and pay close attention to the very first things that jump out to you, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?
> 
> ...


This is interesting because I was just staring at the thumbnail for a very long time and wondering how everyone else could make out the cliff or trees or whatever. Then I clicked on it and was like woah.
When I was looking purely at the thumbnail, what I noticed was the orange color and that beam of light that creates contrast. The part where the light hits the canyon is particularly white, so it looked fluffy --> It reminded me of a lion's head.
Then I looked to the left where the other ray of light was hitting and saw what turns out to be the edge of the cliff. Without zooming in, I thought it was a giraffe. Then I noticed the reflection in the water.



Jinsei said:


> *- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.*


I have to say though, when I clicked on the thumbnail to view the whole picture, I just see a cliff and water and plants. It's very pretty indeed, but nothing out of the ordinary 
I guess the first thing I noticed was the details in the side of the rock that are carved by all of the erosion. And then I see the shiny water.



Jinsei said:


> *- Why do you think you focused on those things?*


Because they are bright and orange and majestic.



Jinsei said:


> *- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?*


It's pretty. At the same time, though, my preference in art/photography is brighter colors and the lighting prevents it from being as pretty as it could possibly be. I give it 7/10.

(I'm an ENFJ, which makes me Ni-Se)


----------



## Zrzu (Mar 18, 2015)

First single words I used were cavern, life, beautiful then I noticed the trees that were "dead" behind the ones that were in bloom (later about a mintue after I wondered and theorized. why are they were dead? eventually comeing up with the trees in bloom are closer to the water and have more nutrients available but, since that came a bit later I didn't know if I should include it) hmmm... I think I was just focused of describing it or interpreting how the picture made me feel. Looking and analyzing my own words I thought big picture like rocks or in my word cavern then eventually honed in on the trees. (Btw I like these and I'm curious if this will line up with one the last two type options you gave me.) Not sure what to rate it. At first, I was going to say it's greater than five but, when I think about it, although it's kind of nice it lacks either detail or depth its kind of bland so 5.


----------



## LavenderMoon (Mar 2, 2015)

*-Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.*

The first things that jumped out to me were the height of the rocks and the way that the ones in the front have those straight cuts down them. Then I noticed the green of the trees and the whole scale of the picture.

*-Why do you think you focused on those things?*

I think I focused on them just because they were the most visually obvious things in the photo to me.

*-On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?*

About an 8. I think it appealed to me so much because of the scale of it, as well as the light and contrasts.


*I'm sorry I didn't give more detail, but there really wasn't more to give. I didn't read the thread before I answered, so I don't know what key you have.*


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

guardian.bunny said:


> This is interesting because I was just staring at the thumbnail for a very long time and wondering how everyone else could make out the cliff or trees or whatever. Then I clicked on it and was like woah.
> When I was looking purely at the thumbnail, what I noticed was the orange color and that beam of light that creates contrast. The part where the light hits the canyon is particularly white, so it looked fluffy --> It reminded me of a lion's head.
> Then I looked to the left where the other ray of light was hitting and saw what turns out to be the edge of the cliff. Without zooming in, I thought it was a giraffe. Then I noticed the reflection in the water.
> 
> ...


Getting a lot of S and some N from you in this however the ambiguity could be due to an aux / tert combo of the two. Your extroverted nature and there for Fe/Se connection could drive this as well. Thanks!


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Zrzu said:


> First single words I used were cavern, life, beautiful then I noticed the trees that were "dead" behind the ones that were in bloom (later about a mintue after I wondered and theorized. why are they were dead? eventually comeing up with the trees in bloom are closer to the water and have more nutrients available but, since that came a bit later I didn't know if I should include it) hmmm... I think I was just focused of describing it or interpreting how the picture made me feel. Looking and analyzing my own words I thought big picture like rocks or in my word cavern then eventually honed in on the trees. (Btw I like these and I'm curious if this will line up with one the last two type options you gave me.) Not sure what to rate it. At first, I was going to say it's greater than five but, when I think about it, although it's kind of nice it lacks either detail or depth its kind of bland so 5.


I'm leaning much more towards INFP for you after this. Definitely N over S focus and your N has a distinct extroverted feel to it in generating possibilities and ideas. You also mentioned trying to describe how you feel about it which also reinforces primary Fi. Thanks a lot for the input and I hope this helped clarify things for you.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

originalsin said:


> *- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture*
> 
> First, the light at the top of the rocks peering through the rocks. Then, the shadowy rocks and water at the bottom. After that, the trees. The green in this picture is almost unnaturally vibrant.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Initially I thought S dom due to the objective things you said you noticed however in the last bit when you rated the image speak more to an abstract N focus coming through. An aux / tert combo is likely but unsure which way from this.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Wut? I thought I was an Si-dom?
> 
> I actually think of myself as kind of an anti-Se...what type do you think I am?


You are right I mixed that up, not sure why... I think my brain is getting fried and confused lol. The insertion of yourself into the image does speak to primary Si with inferior Ne. I'm getting from a lot of these however similar responses... strong Si with a hint of Ne looks very close to aux Se with an Ni influence.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Madman said:


> Enlightenment, tranquility, quietness. My title to this picture would be: the echo of silence. I can hear the whisper of the wind and sense the sound of the water crawling up the mountain sides.
> 
> The picture simply evoked a peaceful sensation. It made me think of the Bodhi Tree under which Buddha achieved enlightenment. I bet the water taste heavenly and comes from the fountain of youth.
> 
> I like the picture: 8/10.


Wow, I really like that title! Getting a lot of F influence in the concepts you are describing which I find unusual for inferior Fe. Initially I was unsure if that was Ni/Se in your description of the things you heard or Ne/Si. But the connection to the Bodhi Tree and then jumping to wondering if the water tastes heavenly... leads me to aux Ne and tert Si.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Sygma said:


> First thing that jumped out to me : the shape of the "mountain". On the upper part I thought about the head of the robot of the movie H2G2, and above it, an outstretched arm.
> 
> Below, the sort of tidal form reminded me some sort of weird kappas in animated movies, these faceless ghosts (except that on this picture they do have a face, and theres even a weird mask on it). By lookin just to the right of that I tried to assemble a fist but sadly the rocks aren't really good enough to achieve the overall shape. Other than that the green color of the bushes stood out aswell.
> 
> ...


Ne came out quite clear here as you were definitely seeking patterns in the image that you could relate and connect to other things. Certainly fits with ENFP, thanks!


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

@Jinsei 

No problems, feel free to type me in your scenario thread too


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

View attachment 293898

​*- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.*
Red. Just red. It's like WHAM! Overloading, almost. Then I see it's rock. I pick up the striations as my eyes attune to it, and then I look into the darker part and see the water. And then finally I see the small copse of green trees in the middle, and once I pick it up, that's what my eye centers on, that's what organizes the whole picture. The bright green -- green's naturally a dark color, but nonetheless it burns in this picture, it's in the light.
*- Why do you think you focused on those things?*
It felt to me not unlike having to take a late-night piss and turning on the bathroom light at 3 in the morning. Just sheer sensate overwhelmingness. Even with your eyes closed, the light burns your retinas, and it's only after a minute or so that it doesn't blind. My mind naturally had to attune to it, and once so attuned, sought to know what was in the shadows. It was only after I had basically satisfied that, that I could start to read the photo as an aesthetic composition -- and _that_ was when I picked up on the trees, and was able to read how it was organized.
*- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?*
7 or so. It wasn't an easy photo to read -- the enormous light/dark contrast saw to that -- but once you understood it, it had this powerful sense of serenity about it.

I should note that I'm reasonably sure I'm INFJ at the moment.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Jinsei said:


> Sensing a heavy Ne influence here but that could also be aux Te / Ne working in concert... however after all of the information on the other thread it sounds to me like you are very much Ti over Te.  A lot of S type observations too... which leads me to primary Ti with aux Ne/Si. Have you considered INTP? Inferior Fe also fits well with why you described music and theater being an emotional outlet for you. Very Fe of you to extrovert your own feelings into portraying a character.


Yes, IXTJ and IXTP are the types I consider for the most part. This is one of the things that confuse me. In Jungian terms it makes a lot of sense that Feeling is the most repressed part of my psyche and Fe is definitely among my lowest of the low. For this reason I thought for some time that I could be a Te dominant. The question for me right now is whether I really am unnerved by Fe to such a degree that I thought I were, or can I appreciate it from others, which is hard to say as I know practically zero Fe doms IRL.
Also chances are that my ISTJness is the result of mixture being Enneagram 1 and being brought up by ESTJ grandmother, who's ideas on how "things supposed to be" are engraved deeply in my consciousness. I strive to be unconfused and the only path in order to achieve it is introspection and when I look at it again trying to make sense I end up "Wait, how can I not be Te-Fi?" and going around in circles continues ><.


----------



## euphorie (May 21, 2014)

Not very certain if I'm INFJ... but I can fill this questionnaire out 

*- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.*
It's a bit hard to describe but I imagine it was me standing in the setting, looking at that exact angle.

Rocks protruding out... the green trees... the flowing water... everything's so serene but it feels like there is much more life than what we can see. I get the feeling that the rocks are screaming at me... like they know I'm looking and they're watching... but I don't know why. It's unnerving. Then I wanted to know what's behind when you turn around... I want to know what's beyond that corner. If I turn around, it's probably more rock. Then I started studying the details like those leafless trees I didn't notice.

*- Why do you think you focused on those things?*
The things I saw are probably the first things people pick up.

*- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?*
7 - Aesthetically, it's a beautiful picture but you can read so much more into it. I'll admit it scares me more when I start reading into the picture. I started noticing faces on the rocks... and that freaks me out a lot. I mean, I know some of the others have noticed faces but I couldn't see it until I started focusing on the details.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm on the fence about my type, but here are my impressions.

x

*Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.*

The rocks are smoother than I would expect. They're structured but broken apart. I see a close-up image of piece of wood when I focus on them, perhaps split in two or in the process of being carved. I think of a boy whittling away at a stick, lost in his thoughts. The green trees are the only vibrant color and leave me with an impression of an oasis.

*Why do you think you focused on those things?*

I like order and the rock formations are closest to that. They also have the most light, whereas the water and low-lying rocks are shrouded in darkness. They didn't register as much. The trees stood out because they're vibrant and clustered together in one location.

*On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?*

I would say somewhere around a 5. When it comes to nature, I prefer images that focus on one aspect of the object or provide an interesting perspective to something ordinary. For example, the image of a lady bug as seen through a droplet of water, or an image of random lines coming together in a pattern which you later discover is the surface of a leaf. The picture here didn't capture my interest as much.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

Sensor:

- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture:

The colors. They are just so vibrant I love it. 

- Why do you think you focused on those things:

I always liked bright colors

- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not:

I would say 7 and I explained why twice


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> I'm on the fence about my type, but here are my impressions.
> 
> x
> 
> ...


I'm going with a definite INFP for you. Your objective focus was very singular (Si) however your (Ne) was definitely trying to recognize patterns and connect what you saw to other things. How you described enjoying pictures with "one aspect of an object" really speaks to the influence of Si to me and mentioning perspectives and patterns coming together and resolving shouts Ne. I think we determined before you were most definitely Fi, introverted, and N over S. INFP seems to fit perfectly in my opinion.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

knife said:


> View attachment 293898
> 
> ​*- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.*
> Red. Just red. It's like WHAM! Overloading, almost. Then I see it's rock. I pick up the striations as my eyes attune to it, and then I look into the darker part and see the water. And then finally I see the small copse of green trees in the middle, and once I pick it up, that's what my eye centers on, that's what organizes the whole picture. The bright green -- green's naturally a dark color, but nonetheless it burns in this picture, it's in the light.
> ...


Thanks! An interesting INFJ perspective... seems like your Se was overwhelmed intitially and then once you got over that Ni wanted to explore and understand. Describing a powerful sense of scerenity after you were able to process the big picture with Se speaks to N as well.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

euphorie said:


> Not very certain if I'm INFJ... but I can fill this questionnaire out
> 
> *- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.*
> It's a bit hard to describe but I imagine it was me standing in the setting, looking at that exact angle.
> ...


Definitely getting Ni Se from you. Trying to take in the big picture with Se and the Ni desire to dig deeper into it and explore. Not noticing patterns or little details until you force yourself to look is also very Ni Se.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Gurpy said:


> Sensor:
> 
> - Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture:
> 
> ...


That is so very S of you lol, thanks!


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

Jinsei said:


> That is so very S of you lol, thanks!


Your welcome


----------



## HARVA (Jan 20, 2015)

*Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.*
The sunlight peaking from a distance.
I want to stand where the sun light hits. I wonder what's beyond those opening, I'm imagining it's an open ocean, a vast of water.
At my point of view it must be damped. It's dark. There must be some bats somewhere, or scary creatures under water.

*Why do you think you focused on those things?*
I guess our eyes are naturally drawn to the lighter colors, after digesting the entire picture my thoughts focused more on what's on the other side of those _rocks_ and how I dislike to be in the shadows.

*On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?*
2. It just doesn't appeal to me as a whole.
After awhile, I hovered in the picture and it is named "painted" so I checked the details. I appreciate the skills of the artist, especially that this picture plays with lots of shadows and details in the rocks. But my rating doesn't change, I do not find anything unique in the photo as a whole.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Jinsei said:


> It wasn't... the guy who runs the Digital Blasphemy website creates these with 3d rendering software.


Why didn't you analyze me?

I'm not worthy :crying:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> I'm going with a definite INFP for you. Your objective focus was very singular (Si) however your (Ne) was definitely trying to recognize patterns and connect what you saw to other things. How you described enjoying pictures with "one aspect of an object" really speaks to the influence of Si to me and mentioning perspectives and patterns coming together and resolving shouts Ne. I think we determined before you were most definitely Fi, introverted, and N over S. INFP seems to fit perfectly in my opinion.


This is thought-provoking. I've typed ISTJ* and INTJ, and occasionally INTP and INFP. You mentioned I sound more N than S, and that typing as a sensor can indicate auxiliary or tertiary sensing. I was most confident about Fi and Te, with a preference for Si over Se when it came to sensing. The other functions blurred a bit in my mind. Interesting! 

Do you think my focus on Si could indicate I'm ISTJ rather than INFP? I don't relate to the overall descriptions of ISTJ, but they can be very stereotypical and superficial.


----------



## Matt The Martian (Jul 19, 2014)

- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.

At first, I thought I was looking at an optical illusion because I seemed like the cliffs on the left side of the picture were upside down or inverted. After I got a sense of the bigger picture, I really liked many different shapes and colors were on the rocks, and I really enjoyed how much the contrast between the really lit up spots and the darker spots brought out different features on the rocks. I liked the little stream because it looks appealing to walk through, and the trees look like a good place to rest.

- Why do you think you focused on those things?

I really like dynamic and bright colors, honestly. I'll go up to the mountains by where I live, and I'll try to take pictures with as many colors and shadows I can get into it. I really like how light colors and shadows work with each other. Of course, seeing this reminded me of all the times I've wandered around nature looking for a good picture, so that's were the associations with the water and trees came from. 
- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?

I'd rate it a 9. It just has a lot of things that I enjoy. Contrast, different shapes, it's colorful, and it has an organic feel to it. It doesn't feel like someone created it, but they experienced it. There is a lot to look at and a lot to ponder.


----------



## Vanzell (May 15, 2014)

1. The lighting. This is just a personal thing, but I really like lighting and how it came around the corner and lit up the area. I also noticed the contrast between the light and the dark. I also like the ripples of the water and what looked like the small shore with the trees. I didn't notice the dead trees for quite a while. When looking at it, I felt as if I as viewing this while rounding a corner when kayaking or walking among the rocks. 
2. As I mentioned before, lighting is something that catches my eye easily. The way the viewpoint and angle were framed also had something to do with it.
3. A 6 or 7 I guess. The lighting and angle of everything were really nice, but something just seems a little... missing(?) about the water.


----------



## zoibat (Mar 19, 2015)

ENTP

- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.
The light coming from above on the mountains. Then the water and trees. 
- Why do you think you focused on those things?
Because... There was light shining on them as for the mountains and trees? The color was especially bold in these photos. And as for the water, it just took up a significant amount of space. I only noticed the dead trees until looking at the photo for a while
- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?
Probably and 8 or 9. I like the lighting and it seems very warm and homely. I want to see what else there is in that area.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

*- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.*

I notice the cliffs first. They're the biggest part of the overall picture, and they look so cool. I love the contrasting and variety of the lighting, and the various depths and patterns of the trenches. Very intricate. I wish I could climb them, but is that physically possible? My mind imagines what lurks underneath the cracks. Probably nothing, but I imagine soaring through them and discovering new things. It just extrudes mystery to me.

After the cliff scenery porn, I notice the trees and water. The trees don't interest me; they're so puny, clearly not the focal point. They look like they don't belong. The water looks smooth, tranquil. I'd like to go swimming, test how cold it is. The rocks are in my way. Nature has a purpose, but it kills my fun.

* Why do you think you focused on those things?*

I explained that clearly.

*On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?*

5. The trenches are cool. The water is nice. I don't care about anything else in the picture. They're distracting and muddle the beauty of what I find appealing. The trees and rocks don't belong.


----------



## Eya (Mar 8, 2015)

*- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.*

At first I stared at the sunny cliffs for a couple of seconds, processing the colour and high contrast of light, letting it sink in. Then scanning the complexity and depth of the structure, wondering if it would be possible to climb around in the structures, and thinking about possible spots where to sit. I also imagined how warm the rock must feel, and how the bright sunlight would warm my skin.

After that, I think I jumped to the lower part of the picture with the water and dark blue rocks. The dark rocks felt refreshingly cool against my feet in contrast to the sunny cliffs, and the water even more so. I heard the sound of the water echoing all around the cave. The smell of the cave seemed damp and old, but pure at the same time. I felt that there was a ceiling to the cave, although now that I look at the picture again, it is not shown.

Then I noticed the trees - what a pleasant little surprise! They immediately made the place more cozy and proved that it was at least somewhat habitable. I guess they also brought a little more sense of scale to the picture. I imagined myself among them - saw the sunlight being given a golden-green colour by the trees, and noticed the scent of pine, assuming the trees were pines. I also got a feeling that there might be birds not too far away.


*- Why do you think you focused on those things?*

That's a difficult question. I focused on those things because that's just how I operate?  I'm not sure how to give a more precise answer. Suppose I focused on the cliffs first because of the "high activity" of colour and contrast? Also, atmosphere has always been very important to me; that's why I automatically felt the atmosphere of the portrayed place, too.


*- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?*

Awwh, I'm horrible of giving ratings with numbers  But... Maybe 8 if I had to? If I came across the picture as a "work of art", I probably wouldn't pay too much attention to it, since to me it doesn't look very exceptional as far as visual art goes (and I prefer things with a more "handmade" touch to them). However, now that I actually got into the picture, I can say it was a pleasant experience. I really liked the place.


Oh, and what comes to my type, I've had a really hard time fitting into any category properly. But after studying the functions and wrecking my brains over the matter, I've come to the conclusion that ISFP is the most likely type for me. However, tests usually give me an N result, and I often seem to be heavily leaning towards N in general, too. So maybe I'm just an ISFP with a really highly developed Ni? I'm still not 100% settled.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Eudaimonia said:


> Why didn't you analyze me?
> 
> I'm not worthy :crying:


Sorry, I didn't notice your comments were actually inside the quote. 

First off I am definitely getting an N influence as well as and F in the concepts you describe. The words "makes me think" vs "makes me feel" hint at Fe / Ti as well as a possible Ni / Ti connection. I would say this fits well with INFJ.


----------



## Tonic (Jun 17, 2014)

> Hi all, I'm testing a N vs S question that I plan on using in my scenario test. This particular question is
> based on initial impressions to a single image. My theory is that an N dominant type will initially "see"
> different things than an "S" dominant type.


Yes they see different. Look at this video:





Simmilar question is on forum questionnaire.


> - Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.


Hello to All after long break.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

I first noticed it's a photoshopped image of a dreamworld with large wave chunks of rock and water. I then noticed the light and darkness contrast and am curious about what is beyond the corner (where the light comes from). I also noticed the green trees which stand out quite a bit and was drawn towards them.

I now think I focused on the light because we are universally drawn towards light. (light vs darkness) Take stars in the night for example. Light can mean hope, beauty, bright future, optimism.

The scenery is quite nice, but didn't make me feel anything else other than "nice picture". So for me it's a 5/10.

For your research purposes you might want to look into the difference between "connotation" and "denotation".


----------



## Hiraeth (Jan 2, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> *SCENARIO 7
> 
> **Look at the image below and pay close attention to the very first things that jump out to you, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?
> 
> ...


It feels very peaceful and quiet. I like it there. I almost feel happy only looking at it and imagining that I'm there.

The very first thing that jumps out to me is the light on the rocks. Then comes the tranquil water and after it the green trees.

I don't know for sure why I focused on those things. Maybe because I like green and blue, as colors, and I usually feel very good near waters of any kind. I also feel very connected with the forests/ trees.

Maybe 7. I would have liked more trees and a little bit less rocks, I guess. (When saying 7, I am not comparing it with any other places I have in mind, which are more appealing. Otherwise it would be less than 7. I'm just thinking about this image, as it is.)


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

HARVA said:


> *Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.*
> The sunlight peaking from a distance.
> I want to stand where the sun light hits. I wonder what's beyond those opening, I'm imagining it's an open ocean, a vast of water.
> At my point of view it must be damped. It's dark. There must be some bats somewhere, or scary creatures under water.
> ...


Definitely sensing an N over S focus here. When you mentioned "digesting the whole picture" that spoke a bit towards Se for me. Wondering what is beyond also speaks to Ni driving Se. Deciding on and actually imagining a single thing instead of generating all sorts of possibilities also speaks to Ni to me. Seems to fit well with ENTJ, thanks!


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> This is thought-provoking. I've typed ISTJ* and INTJ, and occasionally INTP and INFP. You mentioned I sound more N than S, and that typing as a sensor can indicate auxiliary or tertiary sensing. I was most confident about Fi and Te, with a preference for Si over Se when it came to sensing. The other functions blurred a bit in my mind. Interesting!
> 
> Do you think my focus on Si could indicate I'm ISTJ rather than INFP? I don't relate to the overall descriptions of ISTJ, but they can be very stereotypical and superficial.


Do you feel like you favor T over F or is it a bit ambiguous for you? I'm not sure Si is strong enough to indicate primary Si over inferior Ne... and you seemed VERY clear about Fi which really leads me more towards INFP with primary Fi and aux / tert interaction between Ne/Si. Primary Fi could also connect with Si and strengthen it.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

*SCENARIO 7

**Look at the image below and pay close attention to the very first things that jump out to you, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?



*​*- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.

- Why do you think you focused on those things?

- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?*


The light! It makes me crave it , it feels warm and tempting. Then the water... it makes me think of peace. 
I would say... 8 .. I would need more green in it in order to feel it's perfect .


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

@Jinsei I think you missed us on page 9, unless I just missed your replies. 

And @Tonic it's an interesting video, though I don't quite know what to think of it. I mean the people could have just answered as they thought they were expected to as intuitives and sensors. Especially the intuitives. They were apparently divided into intuitives and sensors before they did that. Also I would have answered the question like the sensors, possibly adding just something like "you'd probably drink water from it" that's a little outside exact description. But they were asking for descriptions, not free association. I feel like the intuitives didn't do it correctly and were just trying to look really imaginative. XD lol Does that make me a sensor?

But then on the other hand, in the short example at the end I would possibly have done as the intuitive husband, and been like "Who arranges furniture without telling?! I wasn't expecting that to be there so I was expecting to be able to walk without paying particular attention." That probably doesn't make me particularily intuitive though.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Tonic said:


> Yes they see different. Look at this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the idea of this, but it's so poorly-executed. Pitting the people against each other is going to cause them to want to uphold group-think mob mentalities where they feel encouraged to view the other group as "those people" and "weird" or "shallow" or "loopy" or what have you. It's not healthy. And not a good first impression to give people of the sensing/intuitive difference. They're going to remember that initial feeling of antagonism and carry it with them into their future encounters with sensors or intuitives.

They really should have put the two groups in separate rooms. So that they didn't feel that pressure to overperform or whatever.


And the moderator did a HORRIBLE job. He was clearly biased, despite his trying not to appear that way. He definitely did appear that way.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

_Some _of what is described as 'sensing' in that video has been said to actually just be a kind of expression of Te. :laughing:

The intuition is also a flunk.

Try not to take it seriously.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Do you feel like you favor T over F or is it a bit ambiguous for you? I'm not sure Si is strong enough to indicate primary Si over inferior Ne... and you seemed VERY clear about Fi which really leads me more towards INFP with primary Fi and aux / tert interaction between Ne/Si. Primary Fi could also connect with Si and strengthen it.


I prefer to make decisions with my head rather than my heart, but sometimes it takes me a while to make the logical decision even though I know it's the best one. I like to keep my feelings from interfering because I can feel very strongly. Not sure what that says.


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

INFJ (Ni)
The rock nourished with radiant sunlight, and the part of the rock heaved by shadows. From a different point of view, the perspective itself suggests to me a steady movement from a darker path towards the light, dragged on by water. The medium of water is important.

Why do I see this? I don't exactly know. It's like asking why something makes me sad, or why something makes me happy.. maybe it's meant to, it doesn't do it justice if I do. But if I were to guess, it's something relative to my personal and inner views. What really matters to me forms my perceptions.

8/10 - I like the feelings that it gives me, peace.. but also some kind of inconsistency and contrasting features that suggest that it's not all that it seems-- a mystery per se. Not a 10 because, well, I guess, that number's reserved for images that I make unmistakably deep connections with.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Jinsei said:


> Sorry, I didn't notice your comments were actually inside the quote.
> 
> First off I am definitely getting an N influence as well as and F in the concepts you describe. The words "makes me think" vs "makes me feel" hint at Fe / Ti as well as a possible Ni / Ti connection. I would say this fits well with INFJ.


Okey dokey. Thanks.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Tonic said:


> Yes they see different. Look at this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was presented before and really didn't demonstrate a very good N vs S examples. As @arkigos pointed out earlier it seemed more of a Te vs Ti observations from the audience. Besides which I think the vid is boring and dry as hell which amplifies its lameness.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

First I see a general shape of colors. Then my mind makes out the cliffs in the image. Then I think: this is what the photographer is trying to show me. Then I see the trees, and I appreciate the contrast. Then I think, what if I was in that image? It's usually disappointing, it's never as great when you actually get there.

I reviewed some people's posts and then I looked at the picture for a second time and noticed the dark rocks in the water. I like that.

Mainly what I'm noticing in this picture is the feeling it gives. That sort of feeling that if you were actually there, you'd slowly slide into, and by the time you got there, you don't even notice that it makes you feel differently. But when it's just bam, right in front of your face, you are jarred into the image. You get more out of it that way.

This all strikes me as an Si kind of view: first I resolve the image from indistinctness to clarity, then I both notice and take part in my subjective experience of the situation. Something tells me it's not as simple as this, that this narrative doesn't actually quite fit, but I can't say anything less vague right now(maybe some good questions will clarify).

All of that said, the photo was nice, but not particularly mind-blowing. Maybe like a 4 out of 7.

Also, this method of typing people is not particularly mind-blowing. I'd rate it a 4-4.25 out of 7, with 0 being shit, 3.5 being your average typing method, and 7 being instant type recognition. Just because of the high variance in successful attempts.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Jinsei said:


> *Look at the image below and pay close attention to the very first things that jump out to you, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?
> 
> View attachment 293898
> 
> ...


1) Nothing jumped out to me. I unknowingly glazed it over and abstracted it without ever really looking at it. Perhaps on some level it is because of my familiarity with it. I live here. I mean 'there'. Canyons like that are a dime a dozen where I am from. It felt nostalgic, comfortable, welcoming. I think that if it wasn't so familiar to me it would excite my imagination - and it did, actually! I immediately imagined myself there, but it was another world, of course... its always another world. That is just reflex. All of my focus was on what lay beyond the perspective of the picture, beginning a narrative as to why I was there and what was happening around me, all quite fanciful and implausible of course. It was, to me, like a frozen first frame about to burst into reality, with me present in it. 

2) Okay, a few minutes later and I could still probably draw the picture from memory with reasonable accuracy... but other than an imaginative curiosity about what might exist outside of the frames of the picture itself, nothing jumped out to me. Nothing at all.

3) 6? 7? It appealed to me for a number of reasons but I wouldn't put it on my wall.



Also, yes, that video is depraved.


----------



## lieutenantcommanderINTP (Mar 25, 2015)

*Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.*
The first thing I noticed was the pattern across the rocks and the way it shifts and changes with the angles of the rock surfaces.

*Why do you think you focused on those things?*
It kind of stood out like a sore thumb for some reason XD It's probably because that part seems to be the most vibrant and is highlighted by the sunlight.

*On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?*
I'd say it scored around 8. I like still shots of nature and tend to always wonder what part of the world they're from, and what might be/could be in the environment beyond the image.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

*Look at the image below and pay close attention to the very first things that jump out to you, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?



*​*- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.

My focus was drawn to the trees, or rather to the lighter objects that appear near their base.


- Why do you think you focused on those things?
IDK, maybe attempting to determine whether the lighter objects are people. 

- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?

Maybe a 4 - 5.*


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

arkigos said:


> 1) Nothing jumped out to me. I unknowingly glazed it over and abstracted it without ever really looking at it. Perhaps on some level it is because of my familiarity with it. I live here. I mean 'there'. Canyons like that are a dime a dozen where I am from. It felt nostalgic, comfortable, welcoming. I think that if it wasn't so familiar to me it would excite my imagination - and it did, actually! I immediately imagined myself there, but it was another world, of course... its always another world. That is just reflex. All of my focus was on what lay beyond the perspective of the picture, beginning a narrative as to why I was there and what was happening around me, all quite fanciful and implausible of course. It was, to me, like a frozen first frame about to burst into reality, with me present in it.
> 
> 2) Okay, a few minutes later and I could still probably draw the picture from memory with reasonable accuracy... but other than an imaginative curiosity about what might exist outside of the frames of the picture itself, nothing jumped out to me. Nothing at all.
> 
> ...


Now I know where you live because I lived there too once. Infact, I mentioned the familiarity of the image before on this thread to the place.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Eudaimonia said:


> As arkigos pointed out earlier


Where?


----------



## HARVA (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you Jinsei!


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

emberfly said:


> Where?


In another thread. I vaguely remember it, but don't remember the thread's title, nor the conversation. I _do _remember the video, and various protestations from skilled typists such as arkigos, against its use as a determining factor in typing people.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm sorry if I missed looking at your response but this image test has been integrated into my new scenario self typing test. There is a key at the end to use for each scenario. You can find it in this thread:

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ive-scenario-questionnaire-2-0-self-type.html


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

emberfly said:


> Where?


In another thread when a few of us were trying to type someone. I tried looking for it, but so far I can't find the thread because it is no longer subscribed in my archives, but arkigos remembers the conversation.

Sorry that I wasn't more specific about "earlier" wasn't meant for earlier in this thread. More like it was brought up a month ago somewhere different altogether.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

pivot_turn said:


> - Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.
> 
> The sun on the rocks jumps out at me, the warmth and colour and then the thought of how amazing places there are and this is just a pretty gorgeous place. Then I jump a bit to the water and note it more and how nice a blue there is that contrasts with the warm, sunny part of the rocks. Then I realised that the whole thing is actually probably even bigger than I first thought as those greens seem to be trees and not bushes as I thought on first glace. And the lines on the rocks, and you know just how enormous it all must be. It was probably a little earlier than the last sentences though, when I thought of how it's probably outside this. Hot and sunny and somehow I think of a desert outside, even though there's water here. And now I'm thinking it could be a secret place hidden inside ayers rock or in Monument valley. But back to admiring the sunny rock and the reflective water and the contrasts between dark and light. Somehow when creating arts myself, I often seem to be more careful with the dark at least at first and then it becomes bland.
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed you! Definitely sensing both an N and an S influence here... possibly more S although it feels more like Si noticing indivdual details with Ne trying to constantly shift to a new perspective. However being annoyed with the trees and feeling like they don't fit in to the overall image... could be Se. I would definitely go with an aux / tert combo for you though.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

OMG I was annoyed with the trees too! XD
Just thought I'd share that


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> *ENTP**
> 
> SCENARIO 7
> 
> ...


Yes, your impressions feel very strongly of Ne with a hidden Si influence. Exactly what I would suspect from an ENTP. It's interesting how your desire to explore comes out in wanting to feel the grass and such... I can see Si coming out there. But Ne is clearly generating so many different possibilities and questions to answer. Thanks!


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Matt The Martian said:


> - Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.
> 
> At first, I thought I was looking at an optical illusion because I seemed like the cliffs on the left side of the picture were upside down or inverted. After I got a sense of the bigger picture, I really liked many different shapes and colors were on the rocks, and I really enjoyed how much the contrast between the really lit up spots and the darker spots brought out different features on the rocks. I liked the little stream because it looks appealing to walk through, and the trees look like a good place to rest.
> 
> ...


Trying to get an over all sense of the picture as a whole does speak to Ni / Se. Ni seemed to feed you a few possibilities too but not to the extent that Ne would. The initial impression that you might be looking at an optical illusion seems like N too.


on a side note... 1000 posts!!! ERMAHGERD!!! :crazy:

... now my mission in life is complete. I will die happy :tongue:


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Vanzell said:


> 1. The lighting. This is just a personal thing, but I really like lighting and how it came around the corner and lit up the area. I also noticed the contrast between the light and the dark. I also like the ripples of the water and what looked like the small shore with the trees. I didn't notice the dead trees for quite a while. When looking at it, I felt as if I as viewing this while rounding a corner when kayaking or walking among the rocks.
> 2. As I mentioned before, lighting is something that catches my eye easily. The way the viewpoint and angle were framed also had something to do with it.
> 3. A 6 or 7 I guess. The lighting and angle of everything were really nice, but something just seems a little... missing(?) about the water.


The last part you mention about having a feeling like something is missing but unable to put your finger on it speaks strongly to Ni / Se trying to get a sense and feel for the picture as a whole. Se trying to bring all of the objects cohesively together and Ni trying to discern a fundamental meaning behind it. Imagining one or two overall possibilities like what you described with the kayak also speaks to Ni.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.


The rocks above the trees look like giant shelves. I could live there and use those as a sort of balconies. I'd like to go exploring. It looks very peaceful, I like how the sun hits the trees, it looks like the sun is high - noon/afternoon - my favourite time of the day. I wouldn't like it if it was cloudy. The dead trees are interesting. Also, looking at the pictire as a whole, that's a big place. I didn't notice that at first.



> - Why do you think you focused on those things?


When I see a scenery that I like, I always imagine myself living there, also the way the rocks are formed is interesting and generally I like sunny (or partly sunny) sceneries and ones that have rivers/lakes in them.



> - On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?


It's a beautiful picture; 8.


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

Congrats on 1000 posts!



Jinsei said:


> Sorry I missed you! Definitely sensing both an N and an S influence here... possibly more S although it feels more like Si noticing indivdual details with Ne trying to constantly shift to a new perspective. However being annoyed with the trees and feeling like they don't fit in to the overall image... could be Se. I would definitely go with an aux / tert combo for you though.


Thanks! That sort of confirms my thoughts a bit. After going a bit more doubtful about F functions, I'm come back to thinking I'm more Fi after reading some good descriptions. Also more Te than Ti. And being introverted, that would make me IxFP at least. And perceiving functions being aux/tert would fit with that. So that would be Se-Ni or Ne-Si. And ISFP still feels like a winner.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

zoibat said:


> ENTP
> 
> - Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.
> The light coming from above on the mountains. Then the water and trees.
> ...


Initially I would say you were very S... straight objective logical focus... but you did exactly what I said. You described what jumped out at you lol. Do you think my wording and instructions could be biased towards focusing on S?


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

hoopla said:


> *- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.*
> 
> I notice the cliffs first. They're the biggest part of the overall picture, and they look so cool. I love the contrasting and variety of the lighting, and the various depths and patterns of the trenches. Very intricate. I wish I could climb them, but is that physically possible? My mind imagines what lurks underneath the cracks. Probably nothing, but I imagine soaring through them and discovering new things. It just extrudes mystery to me.
> 
> ...


Feeling like the trees don't belong speaks to Se trying to make the picture together as a cohesive whole. At first I was sensing possible Si / Ne but I changed my mind to Se / Ni after I continued reading. Aux / Tert for sure though as I got an impression of both objective sensing and imaginitive possibilities.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

pivot_turn said:


> And ISFP still feels like a winner.


I agree


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Eya said:


> *- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.*
> 
> At first I stared at the sunny cliffs for a couple of seconds, processing the colour and high contrast of light, letting it sink in. Then scanning the complexity and depth of the structure, wondering if it would be possible to climb around in the structures, and thinking about possible spots where to sit. I also imagined how warm the rock must feel, and how the bright sunlight would warm my skin.
> 
> ...


I did get a very heavy N influence here right alongside S... it really felt that Ne was driving though... shifting from the possibility surrounding one detail to the next. Si was honing in on specific details... and it seemed Ne and Si were working together to help you imagine very specific sensations that you would physically feel, hear, or smell if you were there. There may be something to what the tests say about you being N. S and N both feel equally strong here but like I said... to me it has more of an Ne/Si flavor... so it is quite possible you could be INFP.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

babblingbrook said:


> I first noticed it's a photoshopped image of a dreamworld with large wave chunks of rock and water. I then noticed the light and darkness contrast and am curious about what is beyond the corner (where the light comes from). I also noticed the green trees which stand out quite a bit and was drawn towards them.
> 
> I now think I focused on the light because we are universally drawn towards light. (light vs darkness) Take stars in the night for example. Light can mean hope, beauty, bright future, optimism.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice I am looking into it right now! Definitely getting both N and S here most likely Ne / Si as you are jumping from detail to detail instead of trying to sense the entire image as a whole at once.


----------



## zoibat (Mar 19, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Initially I would say you were very S... straight objective logical focus... but you did exactly what I said. You described what jumped out at you lol. Do you think my wording and instructions could be biased towards focusing on S?


I think it's hard to tell if someone's a S or N based on how they look at the pic and respond to the questions. I just copied and pasted the questions so it would be easier to answer and that I wouldn't have to look back and forth between the first page and the page i was on. It also makes it easier for me to reread what I said because for some reason, smaller segments of text are easier to read than long paragraphs.. But I'm not sure if it's biased towards focusing on S. 
Plus, online I think it give people more time to think about what they're going to say, so that may have an impact on this test thing.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Tonic said:


> Yes they see different. Look at this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting stuff... but I tend to agree with @emberfly, @arkigos, and @Eudaimonia... That rubbed me wrong in all kinds of ways... still cringing as I think about it. Too much pressure putting people on the spot in front of the group trying to conform to what was expected from their group... I mean no offense to you for posting it but ARG! Why does that video make me so angry lol


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Deejaz said:


> INFJ (Ni)
> The rock nourished with radiant sunlight, and the part of the rock heaved by shadows. From a different point of view, the perspective itself suggests to me a steady movement from a darker path towards the light, dragged on by water. The medium of water is important.
> 
> Why do I see this? I don't exactly know. It's like asking why something makes me sad, or why something makes me happy.. maybe it's meant to, it doesn't do it justice if I do. But if I were to guess, it's something relative to my personal and inner views. What really matters to me forms my perceptions.
> ...


Very N focus with an Fe influence. It definitely feels like Ni / Se to me. Se trying to bring the image together as a cohesive whole and Ni assigning abstract meaning to it all. Thanks and nice to see you here @Deejaz!


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

tangosthenes said:


> First I see a general shape of colors. Then my mind makes out the cliffs in the image. Then I think: this is what the photographer is trying to show me. Then I see the trees, and I appreciate the contrast. Then I think, what if I was in that image? It's usually disappointing, it's never as great when you actually get there.
> 
> I reviewed some people's posts and then I looked at the picture for a second time and noticed the dark rocks in the water. I like that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input and I would agree I got both Si Ne here with an F influence... not sure which is dominant however, it would really depend on introversion vs extroversion and whether you were Fi / Te or Fe / Ti. I would probably put you as F over T just by the influence of F in your description over a T type analysis as well as mentioning that you are mainly noticing your feelings about it. 

This question isn't meant to be a stand alone question to determine type. It is the last scenario in the test I developed here and it is meant to be used in conjunction with the information already collected from the 6 scenarios prior to it.

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ive-scenario-questionnaire-2-0-self-type.html


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

arkigos said:


> 1) Nothing jumped out to me. I unknowingly glazed it over and abstracted it without ever really looking at it. Perhaps on some level it is because of my familiarity with it. I live here. I mean 'there'. Canyons like that are a dime a dozen where I am from. It felt nostalgic, comfortable, welcoming. I think that if it wasn't so familiar to me it would excite my imagination - and it did, actually! I immediately imagined myself there, but it was another world, of course... its always another world. That is just reflex. All of my focus was on what lay beyond the perspective of the picture, beginning a narrative as to why I was there and what was happening around me, all quite fanciful and implausible of course. It was, to me, like a frozen first frame about to burst into reality, with me present in it.
> 
> 
> 2) Okay, a few minutes later and I could still probably draw the picture from memory with reasonable accuracy... but other than an imaginative curiosity about what might exist outside of the frames of the picture itself, nothing jumped out to me. Nothing at all.
> ...



GASP! @arkigos! I'm honored... heard so much about your typing skills! Thanks for trying this out. This was interesting... trying to determine all of the influences here. The familiarity may have had a big impact on it as you say. But your description really felt much more like Ni / Se to me rather than Ne / Si. It really seemed like an all encompasing Se absorbtion of the image as a whole with Ni having a very specific and singular focus on what more exists outside the frames... Mentioning that you still felt like you could draw it a few minutes later also spoke to Se but maybe I am completely off here.

This throws me for a loop because now I am doubting the patterns and different flavors I have been sensing between the interaction of Ni / Se vs Ne / Si. I also would have expected a much more analytical approach to the photo from someone with primary Ti but the nostalgia effect this had on you could have really stirred your feelings and brought them more to your attention. You have obviously been around a while and given your typing skills I would guess you are certain about your type. Very curious as to your input on this as well as what you think of the updated version of the full scenario test here:


http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ive-scenario-questionnaire-2-0-self-type.html


----------



## Eya (Mar 8, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> I did get a very heavy N influence here right alongside S... it really felt that Ne was driving though... shifting from the possibility surrounding one detail to the next. Si was honing in on specific details... and it seemed Ne and Si were working together to help you imagine very specific sensations that you would physically feel, hear, or smell if you were there. There may be something to what the tests say about you being N. S and N both feel equally strong here but like I said... to me it has more of an Ne/Si flavor... so it is quite possible you could be INFP.


Ouch, this makes things way more tricky  Thanks, though! 

But it's funny really, I've already kind of shut out the possibility of INFP, since I've come close to the conclusion that I'm definitely not Si. Especially when looking at function development, I see myself more as a Se-Ni than Ne-Si. For as long as I can remember, I've been heavily using my senses while perceiving the world. As I've grown older, I think I've come to be more intuitive. But then again, ever since I was a child, memories have been important to me. That's a Si thing, right? But if I was an INFP, Si should have developed much later.
Today I heard that Fi and Se together can result in some Si traits. Also, I was raised by an ISFJ mother and INTP father. Maybe that might have given me some Si vibes, too?

I have also heard of an example like this: ISFPs and INFPs both have rich inner worlds. However, as the INFP has a very detailed and clear inner world but doesn't see the real world that clearly, the ISFP sees the real world in rich detail, but has kind of a foggy inner world. In this case, I totally relate to the ISFP.

And still... Why am I usually so drawn to NF types? Why do I often feel so connected to them? And if I'm N but not an INFP, what else could I be? Probably not ENFP, even though 16personalities.com often labels me one.
I feel like I've just fallen somewhere between, not being able to get up into either direction. The ISFP functions seem to picture me the most, and so does the general description, and yet I keep anxiously glancing to the NF side.

Thank you so much for your insights, though! Maybe I'll have to get deeper into studying the functions.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Eya said:


> Ouch, this makes things way more tricky  Thanks, though!
> 
> But it's funny really, I've already kind of shut out the possibility of INFP, since I've come close to the conclusion that I'm definitely not Si. Especially when looking at function development, I see myself more as a Se-Ni than Ne-Si. For as long as I can remember, I've been heavily using my senses while perceiving the world. As I've grown older, I think I've come to be more intuitive. But then again, ever since I was a child, memories have been important to me. That's a Si thing, right? But if I was an INFP, Si should have developed much later.
> Today I heard that Fi and Se together can result in some Si traits. Also, I was raised by an ISFJ mother and INTP father. Maybe that might have given me some Si vibes, too?
> ...


That is a lot of great information and you could be right. I haven't heard of Fi influencing Se to look like Si before but I will definitely look into that... I have seen other primary / tertiary pairings having much the same effect on the auxiliary function. Primary Ni with tertiary Fi for example making Te look like Ti.

If ISFP feel right and the best fit to you, go with it. The overall gut instinct feeling you get is sometimes the most telling indicator.

Maybe you are drawn to NF's especially NFP's because you admire Ne. As an INFJ with primary Ni I can say I have always admired an Ne users ability to generate possibilities and ideas... it's really cool and I wish I had that ability lol.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

*- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.*
1. Guild War 2 map Silverwastes.
2. River canyons on mars.
3. Now that I started actually trying to give a duck, and staring at the details, I wonder what created this, (glacial? river?) where it is (reverse google = Painted Canyon?), why some trees look completely dry and the others are very green. What species are those trees. Are the dry trees are really dry (taking onto account that very green ones are right next to them)? Color of the rock reminds me of some food. Not sure what food. Maybe cookie. Then I googled more and it's a 3D rendering. _Meh_. Interest slides to zero.

*- Why do you think you focused on those things?*
1. Because I'm currently playing it. Like right now. In the other window.
2. Because I've read this couple hours ago. Wet Mars: Red Planet Lost Ocean's Worth of Water, New Maps Reveal And that was more interesting than this image.
3. Because it's an image of a desert canyon with barely anything interesting to go by.

*- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?*
Maybe like 3. Lighting is nice. Colors are nice too. But nothing I haven't seen before. I only got associations with more interesting stuff = didn't spike my imagination.

[edit]
oh god i've read some of the "spirited" responses i have no soul in comparison

[edit2] now that I've exited the game and ate and am less cranky, this makes think about Devonian period. In real life pattern on the rocks is created by deposition of soil during different time periods. The difference in color would indicate presence of various minerals and organics but since it's a 3D rendering it means that artist saw it somewhere. The trees grate me, though. It's either uber green pine-looking ones _or_ dry ones. Placing them so close together raises questions lots of questions that can't be answered for sure since it's a 3D rendering. Could be disease, could be underground water, maybe chemicals, maybe green trees are chocking the dry ones.

As for the fact that it's really realistically looking 3D rendering, I don't like realistic art. Like the kind of ultra-realistic celebrity portrait that Internet is full nowadays - if you have that skill why not to create something that is _actually_ original? This rendering is skilled and realistic but it's nothing new.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Fire, Canyon, the name "Digital Blasphemy" which is completely brilliant and I'm totally jealous of, little grove of trees that would definitely be one of my secret hideouts, river runs through..... I'm not usually impressed by photos but this one's very cool. Eh, 9/10? I saw fire when I first clicked on it because of the way the canyon was lit up but the rest was simply there and caught sooner or later because of color and position. Well, with the exception of the photography branding just because I'm always looking out for branding.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Jinsei said:


> Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.


The cliff looks big. The light makes the cliff look beautiful. The bottom of the image looks dark and depressing, in contrast to the top which looks bright and hopeful. It reminded me of the lake area from a Zelda game.



Jinsei said:


> Why do you think you focused on those things?


I just said what came naturally. Isn't that what you're supposed to tell me?



Jinsei said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?


4. I didn't like it, but it wasn't ugly. I've never been good at art.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

arkigos said:


> 1) Nothing jumped out to me. I unknowingly glazed it over and abstracted it without ever really looking at it. Perhaps on some level it is because of my familiarity with it


Curious. Is boredom with what's known to your sensory database an Ne/Si thing? Or am I misinterpreting (over thinking ) that statement? If so, I can relate. I see an image that my database has picked up before, and I'm bored. A particular image may be distinct and different from my sensory impressions, but all I can see is that sensory impression. I'm not impressed, unless Ne wants to gain a new perspective out of the image.

If I've made errors I know you'll correct me.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

hoopla said:


> *sensory database *


THIS cracks me up for some reason! BAHAHAHA! Sensory database... love it! :laughing:


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Jinsei said:


> THIS cracks me up for some reason! BAHAHAHA! Sensory database... love it! :laughing:


You can thank @arkigos. I've heard Si described as a memory database, which confused me. Sensory database made everything clear, because that's exactly what Si is like. Si not memories per say; it's more like impressions. Technically a memory, but not really... more like a muted memory. I have all these impressions I've seen before, but I can't always recall the exact event that triggered it; mostly the emotion. Memory function my ass.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

Jinsei said:


> *SCENARIO 7
> 
> **Look at the image below and pay close attention to the very first things that jump out to you, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?
> 
> ...




INFP (Ne/Si type)
​- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.
- The lighting. The way the way the light pours in and shows of the rock layers, the water, and the trees (both dead and evergreen). I feel like I'm in a cool place relaxing out of the sunlight for a bit in the shade. I'm on an adventure of sorts or on a hike off the path in a park. I want to turn around and see what's behind me. I want to know how deep this cave/crevice goes before I turn around and go back out into the sunlight. If there is anything here that other people haven't seen before or haven't seen in a long time, I want to see it. I want to hop around from rock to rock and try not to fall in the water and get my feet wet.

- Why do you think you focused on those things?

- My eyes are drawn to contrast in color and lighting. I've always liked lights in the dark, interesting shadows, reflections, torchlight, etc... Lighting/weather and looks of places connect with feels of places to me. They can make me feel nostalgic, adventurous, relaxed, content, unnerved, etc... so I tend to focus on the feel of being somewhere as well the general look. I feel the coolness of the wind blowing across the cool shaded water for instance.

- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?

 - Probably about a 6 or a 7. It's nice, but there are things I'd rather look at or explore. It's not as magical as some other places would be. I like ice, greenery, and ancient places. This provides adventure, but wouldn't be my first choice. I'd like more color, or a different feel. This isn't bad, but in a way it feels just a little too real/normal. I'd prefer something a little more fantastical, mythic, or mysterious.


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

likewise @Jinsei, very interesting thread


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture*.

How ominous it feels to me. Unsafe. Too many shadows, too high of walls, hemmed in by water -- claustrophobic. But there is a lovely little patch of trees across it, lingering in the light, that offers me hope that there, I might feel safer. For whatever reason, this particular picture gave me a feeling of dread. Like, if I were standing there, I would be very small and infinitely alone and vulnerable in the face of Mother Nature.

*- Why do you think you focused on those things?*

I don't know. It's just the impression I got; my tendency to step into an image and think about how I might feel if I were there, or the impression it might make on someone else. I suppose it reveals my inner fearfulness of being in an environment where I have no real control over what happens.

*
- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?*[/SIZE][/COLOR][/SIZE][/B][/QUOTE]

5. It makes me uneasy, but at the same time resonates with me, because it IS a beautiful place.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

angelcat said:


> *Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture*.
> 
> How ominous it feels to me. Unsafe. Too many shadows, too high of walls, hemmed in by water -- claustrophobic. But there is a lovely little patch of trees across it, lingering in the light, that offers me hope that there, I might feel safer. For whatever reason, this particular picture gave me a feeling of dread. Like, if I were standing there, I would be very small and infinitely alone and vulnerable in the face of Mother Nature.
> 
> ...


5. It makes me uneasy, but at the same time resonates with me, because it IS a beautiful place.[/QUOTE]

Hmmm, this is an interesting reply. I am honestly curious on the output. Does Si tend to indulge itself into the image from a mental point of view? I mean Si focuses on the train of thoughts or the general atmosphere it would create to you as being present ? Or is it a Fe perspective? And I am slightly curious, does Si recreate the same sensation it had in the past and shift it into the present (as reference to @hoopla 's post)?


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm honestly not sure where that impression came from, or what is prompting it. My Si/Ne is pretty active together, which means I look at everything in the terms of what story potential there is in it; it makes me inclined to "step into" ideas and impressions and images and imagine what I might do in that place, or situation. If I were writing a story, and that was the setting -- it would have an ominous tone, a person utterly alone in the world apart from the creatures beyond the high walls. The trees would be their haven, their safe place, but something would have to force them out of it, into the terrifying world beyond. 

It's possible that Si is working unconsciously in the background and causing me to associate that image with a similar impression from ... I don't know, some kind of action or environmental-based horror film, though I haven't figured out what it is from yet ("The Lost World"?). That is probably what is going on; an association of some kind to an abstract impression with negative overtones. But I haven't "found" the source yet. 

In general, Si does indeed recreate a past sensation and bring it into the present; I can experience or revisit something, and it will trigger images, impressions, conversations, and emotions from a previous encounter including that thing, and I will relive those impressions and emotions in the present. For things I love, this is a lovely thing indeed. For sad events, not so much.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

Jinsei said:


> *SCENARIO 7
> 
> **Look at the image below and pay close attention to the very first things that jump out to you, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?
> 
> ...


1) I looked at it and thought "It's....(barely conscious fraction of a second thought of a canyon I recently visited, and deciding that this is not the same canyon)...Is this Zion National Park?" *Googles Zion National Park to see if it looks the same.* I lost interest in the image itself and went somewhere else, to figuring out where it is from. 

I looked at it again. "It's pretty, kind of mysterious I guess. (A thought of the movie Spirit flashes into my mind.) Now I'm thinking about what it means that I keep looking at this and almost immediately going somewhere else mentally. I thought of those trees again just now and went to a memory of the last time I was in a forested area, and how at the time I kept getting a strange nostalgic feeling. Why is my response so Si. I don't usually get reminded of other things or memories when I look at images, usually I just see what's there. What is it about this particular image?"

I looked at it again. I noticed the dead trees and automatically imagined them as artwork with a dissonant feeling. Then I thought about seeing shapes and figures in the cliffs, but turned away to write instead. 

2) I have no idea why I focused on those things, it was automatic.

3) I have no idea what to rate it. I'm not sure if I like it or not.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

@NobleRaven

Not sure if what you've asked relates to Fe, but that's an accurate assessment of Si, from my experience. I'm not great at memory recall. I'm excellent at feeling recall.Impression recall. An example is if I see a picture of a party. I'm not going to see a party as is. I'll draw back impressions of what I consider a party to be to decipher what sort of party I'm seeing. Not the exact event... I can't explain the process well, probably because it's introverted in it's process.

If my impression is not appealing to my senses, I may be disgusted. If I've seen it before, I'm going to be really bored, because I *know* what it's like, so whatever. that's why I like new things, new ideas, or new images. I haven't made an impression of these things before, so now I have this new impression to draw back from later. New things widen my horizons. I also have this new thing I can completely play around with and generate organic outcomes from. It's harder to do that when I already have an impression of said object, because I keep seeing this blurred, filtered impression of that thing, leaving me unimpressed.


----------



## TentativeEnthusiasm (Oct 19, 2015)

I've always identified as an ESTJ, although I'm not completely sure. 

-Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.

The main thing that stands out to me is the stunning light on the rocks in the centre of the picture. It looks like something celestial and make me wonder what those rocks can see right now. I love the contrast between the dark and light colours, and the warm and cool tones in the picture.I also love the connection between the dark and light in the reflection on the water that is dark but you can see the light in the reflection on it. I feel enclosed in the scene, like we’re being trapped and not seeing the interesting things going on to the right of the picture? I really want to walk around that corner and find out what's going on to the right of the scene. The curiosity is killing me, aha. 

- Why do you think you focused on those things?

I'm not 100% sure why it was the light I focused on in the first place. Probably because it was the brightest and most prominent thing in the picture?

- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?
8/10
I think this photo did appeal to me because of all the different elements that shouldn’t necessarily go together but have connected and formed a really striking piece of scenery. Also, the engaging sense of curiosity; I want to explore what is going on to the right of the picture, and this really makes me feel like I'm _in_ the scene.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

*SCENARIO 7

*[/COLOR]*Look at the image below and pay close attention to the very first things that jump out to you, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

View attachment 293898


*[/CENTER]
*- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.

- Why do you think you focused on those things?

- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?*


1. Lighting. Then the fact that it was digitally rendered. Then the cool of the shade, the heat of the sun. The sound of the water and expanse of the space. A feeling of grandness. Then the name of the file. 

2. The first two, because I have a background in visual design, so I tend to be analytical first, personal second. The second portion with the sensations was an attempt to better understand the feelings it automatically invoked in me. The last part, because I wanted to know more about the meta of the photograph; what it was named, what the name would tell me about the image and about the person who named it. 

3. 8.5. Would be a 10 if it wern't fake, but the fact that it is is a drawback. I love nature, especially places that play on a sense of space (as this one does).


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Jinsei said:


> *SCENARIO 7
> 
> **Look at the image below and pay close attention to the very first things that jump out to you, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?
> 
> ...


1) I saw a mouth with pointy teeth- that was the first thing that jumped at me 

Thoughts - i only looked at that image for a few seconds- I believe it's a nature scenery- I like how it looks abstract - quite sure there are other elements in the pictures that are surreal like 

Feelings - bewildered - not sure if it's eery or pleasant - perhaps somewhat in between 

Impressions/ideas- hmm...I'm curious to walk through that cave now - enter the picture perhaps - walk through to the other side - perhaps there's something mystical behind those mountains or inside the stream 


2) it was the first thing that popped up to me

3)6- I like the idea of this scenery - it can be look at in many different perspective - but I probably won't remember anything about it within a few hours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

*SCENARIO 7

**Look at the image below and pay close attention to the very first things that jump out to you, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?



*​*- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.

*The first thing is the vastity of the space, those walls are high, massive, almost overwhelming. Then the light that creates two types of colours on the mountains: the part touched by the light it's more vibrant and various and warm, the part in the shadow has more muted colours, cold and going towards grays. At the same moment I see that patch of green from the trees. The last thing I notice are the rocks/water on the bottom and their blue subtones. I have also a sense of movement that pulls me towards the more light part (the exit maybe? I am a bit claustrophobic)
*
- Why do you think you focused on those things?

*I observe the world around me looking for things that catch my attention and give me a sense of wonder. I am attracted by colours and the way things are in relation to one another. Also I'm pulled towards what gives me positive sensations. (I don't know if it's something relevant but I suffer from SAD and I'm a morning person. Dark places/photos makes me think about rainy days and headaches. )*

- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?
*
I would say 6/7. I like the natural scenario but the observation point makes me feel a bit trapped. I like the light and those trees but it's also very dark. I tend to prefer pictures with various colours and that give me a more open vibe.


----------



## Saevor (Jun 18, 2015)

SCENARIO 7

- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.

The light and the darks in the rocks and the river. The greens in the bushes, and the different shades of red in the rocks. The dark shadows on the stream.

- Why do you think you focused on those things?

I don't know. It's all colours and light, and I always see those things first in everything around me.

- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?

10, it's really full of details, colours, light and shadows, and it's a nice balance and contrast between those things. I could say that it's aesthetically very pleasing to me, I guess.


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

View attachment 293898

*
Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.*

The water looks beautiful. There are rocks in the water.
The reflection of the cliffs on the water.
The cliffs are so high.
Trees? In a cave? Something's wrong. (Yes I see this as a cave). There are ever green trees + dead trees => It's winter. Why is there so much light then? Where is this light coming from? 
The light seems like it's coming from the right, my right (refer to picture below). However this doesn't makes any sense. Idk how to explain this but I'll try as much as I can. 
So the light is coming from that direction (the red arrows). However, there doesn't seem to be any opening from that place. 
There doesn't seem to be any opening behind Cliff B.
It seems like after Cliff A, the structure of cliffs continues in a circle where there is a Cliff C hidden behind Cliff B then Cliff B. 
The place of the rock (circled in black) is incorrect because it seems like there is no turn and if the two cliffs A and B are glued together, while they are not, there is a hidden cliff, because there's definitely a turn. 
So basically if there was an opening for the light, it would be: circled in yellow and it's behind Cliff B. It could be a whole in Cliff C. But the other sun rays can't get in. It's absurd. If there was light to come in, it would be from an opening on top. But there isn't one.
The direction of the sun rays is wrong. 
Besides, it seems too sunny for winter. 
There's just something really wrong with this painting...

And how did the sun rays get to the water? -_- (circled in purple)









*- Why do you think you focused on those things?*

I have no idea. Well I first saw the water cause it's peaceful. As for the other things, I always doubt everything... I just know that something's wrong with the sun rays and those trees, I tried to explain it as much as I can but Idk how to be more clear.

- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?

Well, first impression was it's a beautiful picture, peaceful, serene. 
But those trees and that lighting make no sense. 
What do you think?
So: 5.

Sorry for rambling, I'm probably not making any sense :tongue:


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

rocks, the color beige, painful to land on; 

Those were the first three things that jumped out at me. The first things I mentioned are what seem most obvious. The third thing is frequently what I think when I see an image of rocks.

I didn't like the image because I'm not a big fan of rocks. On a scale of 1 to 10 I'd give it a 3. The color is kinda nice and I like the sad, elongated, ghostly/skeletal faces on some of the semi-lit rocks in the middle of the pic. I can also see the head of a wolf/dog -- actually two, one on top of the other. That's pretty cool. At some point, I found myself wondering how many other people explored the place before I got there. All of these thoughts entered my mind within seconds of the first thoughts I mentioned above (except the double dog head -- that I noticed on a subsequent look).


----------



## Yamol (Oct 21, 2015)

1. The vivid contrast of light and dark, especially the contrast of tress with the underbelly of the cliff.

2. I don't know why I focus on the things I do to be honest, but if I were to make an educated guess I would say I focused on the contrast because I have a tendency to look for patterns.

3. 6, I like the contrast, yet at the same time it doesn't look very emaculate with how the rocks are jutting out and contorting in all sort of different ways, which I hate.


----------



## Yamol (Oct 21, 2015)

1. The vivid contrast of light and dark, especially the contrast of tress with the underbelly of the cliff.

2. I don't know why I focus on the things I do to be honest, but if I were to make an educated guess I would say I focused on the contrast because I have a tendency to look for patterns.

3. 6, I like the contrast, yet at the same time it doesn't look very emaculate with how the rocks are jutting out and contorting in all sort of different ways, which I hate.


Oml, I didn't mean to double post. Please spare me.


----------



## Shadow Tag (Jan 11, 2014)

Jinsei said:


> Hi all, I'm testing a N vs S question that I plan on using in my scenario test. This particular question is based on initial impressions to a single image. My theory is that an N dominant type will initially "see" different things than an "S" dominant type. I am pretty clear on how an Ni/Se would most likely respond over an Se/Ni... however I am very curious as on how an Ne/Si type and an Si/Ne type would respond. I'm hoping this image isn't biased towards Ni/Se and Se/Ni. Any response and/or feedback on this question / scenario would be much appreciated
> , thanks!
> 
> *SCENARIO 7
> ...


1. What first hit me is that I want to see and know more and I was constantly scanning to find that something more. What's on top of each little cliff? Where is the sunlight coming from (other than "above")? What's under the water? What kinds of animals inhabit this area (weird to think about how most animals probably haven't seen the world other than this area and what immediately surrounds it, puts things in perspective at least)? How do you get in or out? Would I find anything unexpected? Has someone/something else been here in the past? Did they leave a trace? It seems like the kind of place that I wouldn't seek out, but if I found myself there somehow I'd be very interested in the seemingly eerie atmosphere and I'd want to explore and see beyond the constraints of the picture (trying to answer the above questions). 

2. It's tough to say why I focused on these things, but I guess I have a desire to believe that there is always something more beautiful or interesting or dramatic beyond what I see in front of me. The way that this place is made up is pretty cool with the rock formations and all, but it would be even more cool if it had some kind of hidden trace indicating that it meant something to somebody or something interesting took place here. I'm interested in the story behind it.

3. I'd say 7. I like the eeriness of it and the impression that it leaves on me, wondering if there's more to it than what I immediately see.


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> *SCENARIO 7
> 
> **Look at the image below and pay close attention to the very first things that jump out to you, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?
> 
> ...


Before reading any replies:

- The cliff formations in the background.

- Because I've never seen anything like that before.

- 8. Because I have never seen anything like them before. But at the same note, it's just a wall of rock so it can't blow my mind away.


----------



## JebemMajke (Oct 22, 2015)

SCENARIO 7

Look at the image below and pay close attention to the very first things that jump out to you, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

N vs S Dominance - Image Test-paintedcanyon1fb.jpg

- Describe the very first things that jump out to you in this picture.
Dark blue rocks in the bottom part of the picture, in the water.

- Why do you think you focused on those things?

Other things are too bright and look plastic and artificial.

- On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being highest, how strongly did this photo appeal to you and why/why not?
1, it is too smooth and polished.


----------



## person_ally_tee (Aug 31, 2015)

The first thing that popped out to me was the green trees, slightly off center in the picture...basking in the light. Then I noticed from the perspective of the photographer that it felt like one feels in depression. Looking out at the light, while you yourself are shrouded in darkness. The green trees are everyone else in the world, on the outside, enjoying a happy life. 


I believe we are meant to focus on the green trees as your eyes follow the light in the photograph. It is beautiful to see all the dead rock, and in the midst of all that, life thrives as long as there is sun.

I would give it a 3. Although I like it, it makes me sad because I identify with the perspective of the photographer. It's a metaphor for my life right now and I want to be in the light.


(INTP)


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

INFJ
Hanging rocks that are orangey red. This is a cave. Ive seen prettier ones. I don't like it. There is sunlight. Some water. Looks shallow but might not be. Can't tell if this is most of the cave or just a little bit yet. Need more pictures. Omg trees. I didn't know trees lived inside underground caves.

I think this photo is supposed to encourage us to appreciate the magnificence of the physical world and question the meaning of life. I.e. work and responsibility vs leisure and relationships. There are many pictures like this. I guess they're used for backgrounds/screensavers and calendars. Idk if there is much of a market for photography.

I give it a 2/10 and am annoyed that I wasted my life looking at it. However, this is a great idea that I enjoyed contributing to.


----------

